# The Poison in Our Food Supply that Most People Are STILL Eating Every Day



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Most people are eating a poison every day without giving it a second thought – trans fatty acids. This substance can increase belly fat and consuming even small amounts (2% of total energy intake) is consistently linked to coronary heart disease. The research also says that this stuff can increase visceral fat, contribute to insulin [...]

*Read More...*


----------

